# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Weihnachten
:Kiss:

----------

Hab's mir vorsichtshalber notiert.

----------

Besser isses.

----------


## Met Prik

Weihnachten geht mir sowas am Arsch vorbei. Das Beste daran ist das Essen :yes:
Na ja, hier auf Phangan werde ich eh nichts davon mitbekommen.

----------

Tze.......


Wir zelebrieren Weihachten richtiggehend. Lichterketten, Kerzen,  Bäumchen,  Geschenke, feines Essen. die drei Tenöre singen entsprechende Lieder, Santa Claus 3 gucken......

----------


## odd

Ja dat ist so ne Sache die mir hier fehlt.

Lebkuchen, Gluehwein, Adventszeit. Erinnere mich gerne an meine Kindheit zurueck wollte dies meinen Kindern auch nicht vorenthalten. 

Ist leider hier schwer zu zelebrieren.

----------

Die Beamten haben damals am Zoll am Don Muang gelacht, als ich mit einem ( zerlegten ) Plastikweihnachtsbaum um die Ecke kam. Einer so: "Merry Christmas!" ......."Oh thank you !"...und weiter gings mit dem Ding auf dem Wägelchen.

...ne Woche später hatte ich im Big C gesehen, dass ich dat auch dort hätte kaufen können.  :smt120

----------


## walter

> Ja dat ist so ne Sache die mir hier fehlt.
> Lebkuchen, Gluehwein, Adventszeit. Erinnere mich gerne an meine Kindheit zurueck wollte dies meinen Kindern auch nicht vorenthalten. 
> Ist leider hier schwer zu zelebrieren.


ein weihnachtsbaum lässt sich finden. auch wenn`s einer aus plaste ist.
die lametta kannste beim nächsten besuch in der gogo-bar mitnehmen, die kerzen und den weihnachtsmann musste du selber stellen   ::  

gruss antibes, 
der auch schon zu weihnachten in LOS war.

----------


## Hua Hin

Jetzt schon der dritte Nick, Walter?  

und dann noch so ein bekannter!!  :cool:

----------

> Jetzt schon der dritte Nick, Walter?  
> 
> und dann noch so ein bekannter!!


Vermutlich hat ihn dieses Hanselthema aus der Bahn geworfen und hat deswegen am falschen Ort falsch signiert.   :cool:

----------


## odd

@Walter meinst Du so etwas?

----------

Scheeen und so muss das sein!!!

Bisschen Farangkultur soll auch transportiert werden. Schliesslich leidet Papa ja auch jährlich mehrmals wegen dem Som Tam an Flitzkacke.

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Santa Claus 3 gucken......


Also Standesgemäß schaut man zu Weihnachten doch eigentlich "Das Leben des Brain" oder nicht?

Ach ich werde Heiligabend wohl in knapp 10000 Meter verbringen, ob der Weihnachtsmann da wohl auch in kommt?

----------

Daniel,
halt auf alle Fälle die Knipse bereit !!!!  :super:

----------


## walter

@odd,
wessen süsse kinder schmücken gerade den weihnanchtsbaum? sind das deine?

----------


## Daniel Sun

Werde ich machen Phommel, aber ich frage mich wie soll der reinkommen?
So'n Flieger hat ja schließlich keinen Kamin....

----------


## Dieter

Das einzige was ich seit Jahren von Wheinachten mitbekomme ist das saubloede jingle bells Gequaeke aus den Lautsprechern der Skytrainstationen und das genuegt schon um meine alten Aversionen gegen dieses traurige kommerzielle Hanselhighlight des Jahres wieder wachzurufen.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Dieter läufst du mit Augenklappen durch Bangkok?

----------


## Dieter

Nein Daniel, aber ich renne nicht in Kaufhaeusern rum.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Da gibt es aber noch so einige andere Ecken, wo man unweigerlich an Weihnachten erinnert wird....

----------


## Dieter

In meiner Ecke erinnert gar nix an Wheinachten.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Na dann...

----------

Daniel,
Selbst in den Bars.....sollte Dieter eigentlich ja wissen.

----------


## Dieter

Phommel ich glaube in den Bars kennst Du Dich besser aus. Meine Welt ist das nicht.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Weiß er ja auch....

----------


## walter

ich würde weihnachten eher in den isaan gehen, erinnert mich so an peter rosegger`s  weihnachtsgeschichten über die armen waldbauern in den alpen.

----------


## Hua Hin

...dann kannste Dieter gleich mitnehmen, da freut er sich gleich doppelt.  ::

----------


## Dieter

Walter im Isaan mag ich nich tot ueberm Zaun haengen   :aetsch: .

----------

Ich vermute mal, dass sich Dieters Weihnachtsgefühle auf das polieren seiner Kugeln beschränkt.   ::

----------


## Dieter

Phommel wenn ich ehrlich bin muss ich sagen, nicht mal dieser alltaegliche Vorgang laesst mich an Wheinacht denken.

----------

alltäglich .......nu übertreibste aber bei deinen Onlinezeiten. Ausser.......hmmm ...das geschieht während du tippst.

----------


## Dieter

Ich sagte nicht "taeglich" sondern "alltaeglich". Das eine beschreibt einen zeitlichen Abstand, das andere den Charakter einer Sache.

Wegen den online Zeiten, ich meine ich muss ja auch noch a bissl was arbeiten zwischendurch, oft laeuft die Kiste einfach durch weil ich sie nicht ausschalte wenn ich mal ein paar Stunden weg bin.

----------

fein, dass wir dat gekleerthaben. Nächster ?

----------


## odd

Ja Walter, das sind meine beiden Raeuber, letztes Jahr beim Baumschmuecken.

Hoffentlich wird dies Bild nicht (urheberrechtlich) verletzt und ich werde als Anstifter zur Kinderarbeit verurteilt. :nenene:

----------

odd

dat liegt auf photobucket..........ohoh

----------


## odd

und auch noch ungeschuetzt  :traurig:

----------

> ...meine alten Aversionen gegen dieses traurige kommerzielle Hanselhighlight des Jahres wieder wachzurufen.


Auf das Oktoberfest würde die Beschreibung schon passen.  :cool:  
Dieter, manchmal fehlt es auch Dir an Lockerheit.

----------

Norman, Du hast doch nicht etwa ungeschützten Forenverkehr?

----------


## Dieter

> Auf das Oktoberfest würde die Beschreibung schon passen.  
> Dieter, manchmal fehlt es auch Dir an Lockerheit.


Naja, waehrend dem Oktoberfest gehts aber lockerer ab wie zur Wheinachtszeit   :cool:  .

----------

Na, saufen kannste auch unterm Baum (wenn's darauf ankommt)

----------


## Daniel Sun

Kommt immer drauf an, wo und mit wem man Weihnachten verbringt.

----------


## Dieter

Eben wozu brauch ich einen Baum? Noch nicht mal zum anpinkeln   :cool:  .

----------


## Dieter

Stimmt Daniel, es ist immer wichtig mit wem man seine Zeit verbringt, voellig unabhaengig von der Jahreszeit   :cool:  .

----------


## odd

> Norman, Du hast doch nicht etwa ungeschützten [s]Foren[/s]verkehr?


Will das nicht weiter kommentieren, ansonsten ist mein Ruf ruiniert.

----------

> Stimmt Daniel, es ist immer wichtig mit wem man seine Zeit verbringt, voellig unabhaengig von der Jahreszeit   .


Laut Schergen biste ja somit ebenso ein Verbrecher, wenn hier mitmachst.

----------


## Dieter

Phommel was is?? Da steig ich getz nich durch   :cool:  .

----------


## odd

> Eben wozu brauch ich einen Baum? Noch nicht mal zum anpinkeln   .



Dieter warst Du auch einmal ein Kind bzw. was ist daran noch haengengeblieben?

----------


## Dieter

Odd, von den Eierschalen is nix mehr uebrig   :cool:  .

----------

> Phommel was is?? Da steig ich getz nich durch   .


Da biste nicht der Einzige, der da nimmer durchblickt.....  :cool:

----------


## Dieter

> Dieter warst Du auch einmal ein Kind bzw. was ist daran noch haengengeblieben?


Um es ein wenig zu praezisieren, als ich im Alter von 5 Jahren dahinter kam, dass der ganze Bohee um das Christkind die reine Verarschung ist, war fuer mich der Zauber dieses Festes verflogen.

Mir ging immer dieses gezwungen Andaechtige am Verhalten der Menschen um dieses Fest voll auf den Sack. Und dann war ich immer gezwungen, am 2. Weihnachtstag die beschissene Verwandschaft auf dem Land zu besuchen.

Nee, hat mir noch nie viel gegeben.

----------


## odd

> Zitat von odd
> 
> Dieter warst Du auch einmal ein Kind bzw. was ist daran noch haengengeblieben?
> 
> 
> Um es ein wenig zu praezisieren, als ich im Alter von 5 Jahren dahinter kam, dass der ganze Bohee um das Christkind die reine Verarschung ist, war fuer mich der Zauber dieses Festes verflogen.
> 
> Mir ging immer dieses gezwungen Andaechtige am Verhalten der Menschen um dieses Fest voll auf den Sack. Und dann war ich immer gezwungen, am 2. Weihnachtstag die beschissene Verwandschaft auf dem Land zu besuchen.
> 
> Nee, hat mir noch nie viel gegeben.



Weisst Du Dieter ich war auch einmal 5 Jahre alt, zu diesem Zeitpunkt das einzige Kind weit und breit in unserer Sippschaft. Das hiess Millionen Geschenke. 

Ich erinnere mich gerne an diese Zeit zurueck. Es war ein Erlebnis mit dem Baum mit dem Schnickschnack. Alles drumherum.

Ich bin ein Kind geblieben und meine Kinder sollen dies alles erleben, wie ich damals. Sie sollen gluecklich sein und sie sind es.

Wen interssiert ein Christkind, Weihnachtsmann. Wichtig ist in das Kindergesicht zu blicken und die Freude zu erkennen. Das macht einen richtig gluecklich. Werde in knapp 2 Monaten dieses Schicksal wieder erleben. Auch ohne kalten Temperaturen oder Schnee

----------


## Dieter

Odd, ich glaub wer Kinder hat mag vielleicht anders denken, das is ja ok.

----------


## Met Prik

Weihnachten ist ja eigentlich auch nur fuer Kinder interessant, da es Geschenke gibt.
Wieso muessen sich aber erwachsene Menschen, die eigentlich wissen sollten, dass es keinen Weihnachtsmann gibt, derart unter Stress setzen und was weiss ich wieviele Geschenke einkaufen.

Weihnachten, ne ne, das muss ich mir nicht geben.

----------

Dieter, hattest Du mit 5 schon Haare auf der Brust?

Norman, haste schön geschrieben. Geht mir genau so.
Weihnachten kann man in den Augen der eigenen Kinder wieder und mit ihnen erleben. Und den "Schickschnack" kann man ja heute selbst bestimmen, wie der ausfällt. Würde mir das nicht nehmen wollen.

----------


## odd

Vor allem weil das Kind Norman dieses Jahr auch ein Weihnachtsgeschenk bekommt.  ::

----------


## Dieter

> Dieter, hattest Du mit 5 schon Haare auf der Brust?


Nein, aber die Faehigkeit aus Beobachtungen logische Schluesse zu ziehen   :cool:  .

----------


## Met Prik

> Vor allem weil das Kind Norman dieses Jahr auch ein Weihnachtsgeschenk bekommt.


Ach ja? Was denn?

----------

Met Prik

..man feiert eigentlich die Geburt Jesus....falls vergessen.   ::

----------


## Dieter

> Ach ja? Was denn?


Ja raus mit der Sprache, oder gibts nur paar neue Dildos   :cool:  .

----------


## Met Prik

Dieter, mir ging es genau so. Als ich 5 oder 6 Jahre alt war, da habe ich doch tatsaechlich den Nikolaus gesehen, der meine Stiefel gefuellt hatte. Danach gab es dann erstmal ein ernstes Gespraech mit Mutter und ich wurde zum Schweigen verdonnert, da meine Schwester erst 3 oder 4 Jahre alt war  ::

----------

> Ach ja? Was denn?


Ich rate mal.
Lange schwarze Haare, Mandelaugen. Lässt sich anknabbern.   :cool:

----------


## Met Prik

Oh ja Phommel, die Geburt Jesus ...  :cool:   ::

----------


## odd

> Zitat von Met Prik
> 
> Ach ja? Was denn?
> 
> 
> Ich rate mal.
> Lange schwarze Haare, Mandelaugen. Lässt sich anknabbern.


Ohne Anwalt sage ich nix mehr  :cool:

----------


## walter

ja gehts noch leute?  :smt051 
der thread heisst *weihnachten*. habt ihr keinen respekt mehr vor den letzten bräuchen, die uns das morgenland beschert hat?
ich spiele jedes jahr den weihnachtsmann. 
und weil ich wusste was meine mia denkt, hatte ich sie jedesmal reich beschenkt.
da sah sie mich gar böse an und sprach "du bist ja nicht der weihnachtsmann". doch ich entgegnete "meine gute, siehst du nicht sack und rute?".........

ach was erzähl ich euch es, ihr glaubt ja sowieso an nichts mehr. euch was von weihnachten erzählen ist doch perlen vor die säue schmeissen  ::

----------


## Dieter

Du hast doch irgendwas erzaehlt, dass das nich mehr passt mit der Braut?

----------

> ...ich spiele jedes jahr den weihnachtsmann...


Erzähl nix, Du schaffst ja nicht mal einmal mehr den Lorenzo.   :cool:

----------


## odd

@ Walter Du bringst mich da auf eine Idee mit Sack und Rute... :super:

----------

Sagt mal, was macht Ihr eigentlich aus meinem Testtread ????

----------


## schiene

> Sagt mal, was macht Ihr eigentlich aus meinem Testtread ????


mach doch schon mal nen Ostertread auf,ist ja bald soweit

----------

